# Nilgai recipe?



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

I lucked into some nilgai and was looking for a good way to prepare it. Any suggestions out there? I have ground and straps. Thanks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MEAT*



KW said:


> I lucked into some nilgai and was looking for a good way to prepare it. Any suggestions out there? I have ground and straps. Thanks.


 I,ve never done anything special.Cut straps into steaks and pan fry/chicken fry.Ground ;meatloaf/burgers/chilie/spaghetti/ ETC.Treat it like BEEF no one complains around my place....CVA34


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

Dito with CVA34. The straps are very good cut thick bacon wrapped and grilled like a filet. When browning the ground nilgai it will give off a distinct order that took me by 
Surprise the first time it cooked it. It


----------

